# How often does your cockatiel nap?



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Enzo has between 10-12 hours sleep and is in bed by 9. Unless he is playful this can get later to around half 9.

But I don't think he sleeps through all that. Sometimes I'll go in the room about 12 and he will be up or just resting on a different perch.
He always sleeps on the same perch.

During the day he has about three naps at the moment. More so when it's cold outside.

How often does your cockatiel nap?
What is considered the line between normal and cause for concern?
He is 5 months old.


----------



## GL22 (May 14, 2017)

Sam is 21 and sleeps a lot during the day,I think it’s his age. He fluffs his feathers tucks his head under. He gets a good 12 hrs a night, once he is covered I don’t disturb his unless he makes a noise. Have noticed recently he is breathing a little heavier, have vet appointment to get him checked. I look forward to reading replies to you question for my own curiosity.
GL22


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's normal for birds to sleep more in colder, gloomy weather. Makes me more tired too. 

My birds sleep soundly at night. They'll probably go to sleep anywhere from 9 to 10 at night, then wake up around 7. They both nap about 2 times a day for maybe like 15 minutes. And I know for sure they'll sleep if we're not home


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

My birds are used to a small light being on until around 2, so I find that if I am really quiet (say, when I watch TV and don't really move) they will fall asleep even with the regular lights on. If I quietly move from the couch to bed, they barely wake up from the regular lights turning off. They just open up their eyes a second and then settle back in.
Puck sometimes makes a little 'good night' whistle.

They usually really wake up (and in Puck's case, starts whistling and chattering) between 8 and 9 in the morning. Unless I sleep in, in which case they do, too. Their hours vary slightly from time to time, but they get at least 8-9 hours.

Indy naps more than Puck does, but he's only 4 months old, so it's probably his young age. He has bursts of 'hyperactive running bird', so maybe he saves his energy for that?


----------



## batshevau (Sep 22, 2017)

My tiel is 2 months old but she is up all day and usually in bed by 10pm


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies


----------

